# Wish List for L4.50



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

I would love it if the play-back controls: stop, pause, ff, rw, etc, were enabled so we could work through the EPG or menus AND control the video in the window.

It's the only control feature from the Time Horror DVR that I miss.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

One button CC on and off.


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2006)

Pass through resolution


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

teddy said:


> Pass through resolution


How many years now have we been asking for pass through resolution?


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

What would be nice -- while in dual mode, to able to know what the other tuner is watching. Whether a TV1/TV2 appears on the channel when you pull up the guide, the way like when a recording is scheduled, or what have you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lujan said:


> How many years now have we been asking for pass through resolution?


Only two on the ViP series.


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

My biggest wish is to be able to use the recall button to get back to the last recorded show I was viewing.

For example: I'm watching a recorded show, then flip over to a channel, then if I hit recall again, I want it to take me back to the recorded show I was just waching, NOT the last channel I watched before I started the recorded show.

Same goes for the "swap" button. Swap should always switch back between a show and a channel consistently. It does the right thing if you have a PIP window or splitscreen, but if you just use PIP swap to switch between shows in fullscreen, it will not get you back to a recorded show, only a live channel.


----------



## codyc (Feb 25, 2008)

I have many timers set up. With all the schedule changes it would be nice if an alert would be set when an event timer is skipped due to a priority conflict. 

I have missed shows in the past because the schedule changed and the show was not recorded due to a priority conflict.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Only two on the ViP series.


What do you mean "Only two..."? That's a long time and it's been four years if you started with the 921 as I did.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It seems pretty clear ... we've only been waiting two years for "native pass through" on the ViP series. Pretty much the entire life of the series (so far).

I believe it is harder than one may think to manage the resolution options. There is _no such thing_ as "native pass through" when nothing is truly passed through from source to receiver. But it may be possible to do a common mapping based on the source. (Feeds DISH receives at 720p being output by the receiver as 720p - but it is reencoding the feed as 720p ... not really passing it through.)


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Buffering on "standby"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

A Mozilla-based web browser.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Email me my daily recording schedule.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Presence said:


> What would be nice -- while in dual mode, to able to know what the other tuner is watching. Whether a TV1/TV2 appears on the channel when you pull up the guide, the way like when a recording is scheduled, or what have you.


this would be nice and what is meant by pass thru resolution??


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamp... Look at the current wish list (Post 4.03) and you will see what Native Resolution Pass through is about. Also do a search there is a number of threads about it..


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

codyc said:


> I have many timers set up. With all the schedule changes it would be nice if an alert would be set when an event timer is skipped due to a priority conflict.
> 
> I have missed shows in the past because the schedule changed and the show was not recorded due to a priority conflict.


Oooh! That's a fun one!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Some EHD control features would be nice: 

Folders 
Hrs instead of Mbs
Re-naming capability
Sleep-timer selection

Actually ... anything that allows me to control the hard drive's presentations - such as features taken away from me when my EHD was forcibly reformatted by my 622.

Finally, compatibility of functions. That is, I'd like anything that makes my EHD mimic and feel just like my DVR. No surprises or workarounds.


----------



## JayS (Jul 24, 2007)

Native pass through.

Turn off that stupid popup telling me what mode my remote is in (I know that option is coming, just not fast enough ).


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

How does a TV resolve a pass thorugh of "Hd-Lite"..can it easily upconvert 1440 or 1280?


----------



## 62Lincoln (Jan 25, 2006)

JayS said:


> Native pass through.


x5


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

JayS said:


> Native pass through.


x6


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Single button language change/cycle - usefull for EuroNews.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Native pass-through
Single button Closed-Caption


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

EHD:
The ability to group by title, sort alphabetically, sort by recorded date (like you can w/shows stored on receiver).

Photos uploaded to receiver:
The ability to control order of slideshow
The ability to play music channels in background while slideshow is showing

...integration with online/internet features they've been talking about

and last, but not least... more worthwhile HD channels in the program guide!! ( - :


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you know that the EHD list follows that of your receiver? If you have sort by date, then your EHD will be sorted by date. By name? Then by name!

I heard somewhere on here that EHD programs will soon be showing up the regular recorded program guide. That would be sweet.

I want the ability to record directly to the EHD.

I also want an option to search HD only - not DishPASS.



tedb3rd said:


> EHD:
> The ability to group by title, sort alphabetically, sort by recorded date (like you can w/shows stored on receiver).
> 
> Photos uploaded to receiver:
> ...


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

James Long said:


> I believe it is harder than one may think to manage the resolution options. There is _no such thing_ as "native pass through" when nothing is truly passed through from source to receiver.


I've directly suggested an easier solution that might make *some* people happy. Before I got my new tv, I was also one of the people begging for native pass thru so I wouldn't have to keep switching inputs on my TV when I went from an HD channel to an SD channel or vice versa. (old 4:3 1080i CRT).

Any easier fix for Dish to implement would be to store a resolution (480 or 1080) along with the *format*. The 622 stores the format beautifully, easily distinguishing between HD channels and non-HD channels with a separate setting for each set. Simply add a resolution setting to that (480 for SD, 1080 for HD) and I would have been a happy camper. I even discussed this with Dish network technical people. But I gave up and bought a new TV.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

When is web-based timer progamming coming out? Can I say that's my wish list item?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, you can put that on the list. 

There is no announced timetable for that feature. Hopefully when it does come out the website side will be much less complicated and more intuitive. I wouldn't mind seeing an interface similar to what is on the 622/722 ... something familiar!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

PhantomOG said:


> I've directly suggested an easier solution that might make *some* people happy. Before I got my new tv, I was also one of the people begging for native pass thru so I wouldn't have to keep switching inputs on my TV when I went from an HD channel to an SD channel or vice versa. (old 4:3 1080i CRT).
> 
> Any easier fix for Dish to implement would be to store a resolution (480 or 1080) along with the *format*. The 622 stores the format beautifully, easily distinguishing between HD channels and non-HD channels with a separate setting for each set. Simply add a resolution setting to that (480 for SD, 1080 for HD) and I would have been a happy camper. I even discussed this with Dish network technical people. But I gave up and bought a new TV.


Although sd vs hd may be one thing, what most people are interested in is 720P as 720P and 1080I as 1080i. If your set supports both (as displayed not as received) this can be a big improvement.

Essentially the easiest way to do this from a gui point of view is to list each 480i, 480P, 720P and 1080i, and then allow you to assign each one the output you want. Since 1080P30/24 exist in the OTA standard but are not output by these machines I guess assign them as you do the 1080i signal.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Although sd vs hd may be one thing, what most people are interested in is 720P as 720P and 1080I as 1080i.


Hmmm. Not sure I agree with the 'most people' part. Maybe. For me, I own a high end video processor. It will upscale and upconvert a 480i into 1080i a heck of a lot better than a 622 can. I'm now stuck with a compromise. Do I take a 720p from the 622, either upconverted 480 or downconverted 1080, or do I use the 1080i output which makes me rely on the 622 to upconvert/upscale a 480i signal?

If the actual output was the actual resolution, my video processor could handle the upscale/upconvert chore to 1080p for a MUCH better picture. The HDMI output on the 622 should be able to carry the entire array of signals from 480i to 1080p.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's exactly what tnsprin is saying (at least what I understand him to say). Most people want the data stream passed out of the 622 the same way as the original without any conversion so that it can be converted by a more capable video processor than the 622.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

is it a certainty that whatever signal the 622 is getting from the satellite is the orignal resolution for each channel? Or is there a chance that some processing occurs even before it gets to the 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More than a chance ... the very nature of satellite broadcasting requires compression and processing of the signal. Even the signal DISH receives is "processed".

Back to wishes ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a lot of threads on Native Resolution Pass through which is obviously a bad name. I think what is desired by the end user is the ability to set an output resolution for each input type resolution (1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i) and also the ability to say output at the expected output resolution (WHich is commonly referred to is Native Resolution Pass through). 

If given this control knobs then the user can set the output at 480i for SD content select the desired output resolution for the HD feeds. The use cases this addresses is..

1) My TV only can accept 720p output. 
2) When I am watching HD I want to get 720p to my TV and when watching SD I want to get 480i.
3) I want my TV to get 480p for SD and 1080i for HD. 
4) I want my TV to receive what the intended resolution based on the content. 

Ofcourse based on reports of other systems with this functionality there may be a performance hit on channel changing, but I think most are in agreement it would be nice to have this option and it is on the top of a lot of peoples lists. Look at the last few Wish List polls and you can see the demand.


----------



## sotti (Jan 6, 2006)

I want native passthrough, or at least 1080p output.

I can live with the so-so scaler and de-interlacer, but it kills me to know that 25% of my 720p signal gets thrown out the window as it's scan lines are reduced from 720->540 to do 1080i. Detail out the window. 720p->1080i->1080p is nasty compared to 720p->1080p


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I think a lot of the performance hit comes from the TV itself as it figures out what the resolution is and changes to it.


----------



## ptmccart (Jun 28, 2004)

The ability to record two programs that overlap on one tuner and still get the same as if they were on two tuners.

For example:

On channel 009-00 (local NBC station)

Record first show:

6:57 to 7:32

Record second show:

7:27 to 8:02

This should yield two shows:

Show #1: 35 minutes
Show #2: 35 minutes

Currently if recorded on the same tuner the software automatically cuts off the first show at 7:30 and starts the second recording after a small break of about 15 to 30 seconds and you end up with:

Show #1: 33 minutes
Show #2: 32 minutes


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just add an ending pad of more than 3 minutes and different tuners will be used.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

How about fixing the HDMI problem that some people (like me!) have or have had for months? Somehow I don't think it will happen. As soon as Direct gets their act together, Dish may have a mutiny.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

beaucop said:


> How about fixing the HDMI problem that some people (like me!) have or have had for months? Somehow I don't think it will happen. As soon as Direct gets their act together, Dish may have a mutiny.


I think everyone agrees that BUG fixes are always first. When we are talking wish list we are mostly talking new features we would like to see.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Not to beat a dead horse, but... I too vote for native resolution passthrough as an option. This is so that 720p content can be sent as 720p and 1080i as 1080i without any conversion in either direction. Since many folks have expressed concern about how this would work with their particular HDTVs, I agree that something like a matrix with the input resolution and desired output resolution would be best.

By the way, I realize that the material coming from the satellite isn't necessarily even true 720p or 1080i (don't get me started on "HD Lite"...), but at least the over the air channels (via ATSC tuner) definitely are.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

1. Fix the freeze problem. My 622 totally stops responding the the remote and this lasts for 30 seconds to several minutes. This occurs maybe twice a week.

2. When live OTA experiences a breakup you can not back up past this event. If there is a breakup when you record OTA you get a message that part of the program was missed but you can backup over the event. I would like live OTA to act this way also.

3. I agree with ptmccart in post #37.

Rick R


----------



## devecho (Mar 10, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but... I too vote for native resolution passthrough as an option. This is so that 720p content can be sent as 720p and 1080i as 1080i without any conversion in either direction. Since many folks have expressed concern about how this would work with their particular HDTVs, I agree that something like a matrix with the input resolution and desired output resolution would be best.
> 
> By the way, I realize that the material coming from the satellite isn't necessarily even true 720p or 1080i (don't get me started on "HD Lite"...), but at least the over the air channels (via ATSC tuner) definitely are.


I've found that the scaler in the Dish box is pretty decent. When zooming a letterboxed image on an SD channel, the Dish box does a pretty good job. When I tried using the TV's zoom function (Visio 32-inch), it looked much much much worse. I guess it comes down to which device has the better scaler. A somewhat similar issue existed way back in the days when Laserdisc ruled the home theater landscape. Back then it was whether to use the S-video or composite output of the LD player.

One feature I'd like to see is sharing of content between receivers using the built-in ethernet ports. My understanding is that it is something they are looking at doing, but god knows when it will happen.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

devecho said:


> I've found that the scaler in the Dish box is pretty decent. When zooming a letterboxed image on an SD channel, the Dish box does a pretty good job. When I tried using the TV's zoom function (Visio 32-inch), it looked much much much worse.


I appreciate your comments, but whether the HDTV or the receiver performs a better zoom is actually not relevant to the discussion of native resolution passthrough. Using the zoom option doesn't change the resolution, and it's really only the actual resolution scaling that's important in this case.

Consider that when converting from 720p to 1080i, the Dish Network receiver is not only doing a resolution upconversion, it's also interlacing the image. If I'm feeding the output to a 1080p TV, I don't want an interlaced image at all, and I personally find the scaler in Sony's high end HDTVs better than Dish's own scaler (although I obviously can't comment on the performance of Vizio's TVs).


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

EHD control features: 

Folders 
Hrs instead of Mbs
Re-naming capability


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> EHD:
> The ability to group by title, sort alphabetically, sort by recorded date (like you can w/shows stored on receiver).
> :


You can sort now, you just have to change the sort setting for the DVR first. I use a macro on my remote to sort by title whenever I use the EHD, then when I get out of the EHD it resorts them back to soft by date. It's a bit of a pain and having that feture on the EHD screen would be nice.


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

A "Family Member Viewed" check box. My wife views a lot of recordings during the day and I view a lot after she goes to sleep. We're both afraid to delete something the other hasn't watched, so things linger in the list until we're both in the room and going over the list.

I envision a set of perhaps 5 checkboxes that each family member can use to signal to others that he/she is done with the recording and that it can be deleted by the last user to view.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

olguy said:


> One button CC on and off.


ditto that (or at least far fewer button presses than it requires now).

P.S. I suspect the PageUp/PageDown buttons could be hijacked for that, since they are not used during plain/old normal viewing of a program.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Make the pause/progress bar translucent (credit Bobabird with the idea on another thread). That way you'll be able to read or see what's behind it when using it to find something.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> EHD control features:
> 
> Folders
> Hrs instead of Mbs
> Re-naming capability


+1
I would rate this high on my list


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Make the pause/progress bar translucent (credit Bobabird with the idea on another thread). That way you'll be able to read or see what's behind it when using it to find something.


Agreed, and also:

- make the progress bar show up if you press [play] during playback (chippyt's idea)
- make the progress bar disappear if you press [cancel] when it's visible (sdschramm's idea)


----------



## gaithor (Dec 15, 2007)

ok... let's shoot for the moon...


1. Media Server functionality over ethernet (DLNA, MS PlaysForSure, etc)

2. Share DVR content between multiple receivers in same house over ethernet

3. Online browser based scheduling of DVR timers

4. Backup timers either via browser download config/upload config or USB drive

5. Native resolution passthrough


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I would like the ability to chop off the beginning or end of a recorded show. Many times I'll record a movie on HBO or Skinemax only to catch the last part or beginning part of some skin show. It's embarrassing when someone comes over to catch a movie and I start the recorded show only to find nudity and other stuff.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dmspen said:


> I would like the ability to chop off the beginning or end of a recorded show. Many times I'll record a movie on HBO or Skinemax only to catch the last part or beginning part of some skin show. It's embarrassing when someone comes over to catch a movie and I start the recorded show only to find nudity and other stuff.


That would be nice. I just ran into an issue with that myself. I had a copy of Night of the Museum from Cinemax HD recorded, and watched it with the kids. Afterwards I let the credits roll and put the kids to bed. When I came back into the living room the next movie had started and it was one of those Skinemax movies. Thank god the kids weren't still out there. I had to delete that copy and find another instance of Night at the Museum to record and archive for the next time the kids want to watch. Now when recording movies for the kids I also look to see what is on afterwards before setting up the timer.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> That would be nice. I just ran into an issue with that myself. I had a copy of Night of the Museum from Cinemax HD recorded, and watched it with the kids. Afterwards I let the credits roll and put the kids to bed. When I came back into the living room the next movie had started and it was one of those Skinemax movies. Thank god the kids weren't still out there. I had to delete that copy and find another instance of Night at the Museum to record and archive for the next time the kids want to watch. Now when recording movies for the kids I also look to see what is on afterwards before setting up the timer.


+1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is often a "clip" within a show I want to keep ... yes, this is a good suggestion.


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

1. Guide data that goes out a full 30 days in the future so I can set my timers for a whole month at the beginning of that month.
2. When you delete the 2nd to last episode in a folder, the DVR automatically deletes the folder and dumps you back into the recorded program list. While I understand that the folder is no longer necessary if it only contains one item, if you want to watch or delete the last episode you have to go through the list to find it. I would prefer the folder not be deleted until you back out of it by pressing "Cancel."
3. Can we get ALL recorded programs on one list, including programs on the EHD?


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, and one other:

4. When watching a recorded program with parental controls turned on, if there is a buffer at the beginning of the recording you get prompted twice for your PIN code (once to start playback, and again when the program actually starts). This is a minor nuisance, can this be fixed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bjwilson said:


> 2. When you delete the 2nd to last episode in a folder, the DVR automatically deletes the folder and dumps you back into the recorded program list. While I understand that the folder is no longer necessary if it only contains one item, if you want to watch or delete the last episode you have to go through the list to find it. I would prefer the folder not be deleted until you back out of it by pressing "Cancel."


Do you have L4.49? When I'm deleting stuff from a folder I've been left in an EMPTY (useless) folder before canceling back to the main list.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Use of OTA tuner with complete loss of satellite signal.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> Use of OTA tuner with complete loss of satellite signal.


This is possible now. Select Program Guide from the menu then select your OTA channel. The EPG must be present, however. Don't muck things up by doing a switch check during an outage.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ClaudeR said:


> Use of OTA tuner with complete loss of satellite signal.


Menu-1 to get into the guide then pick your OTA channels.

This works for brief outages (until the receiver reboots or otherwise attempts to load an EPG, such as if a check switch is done).

Being able to get to the guide with the guide button or directly select a channel from the "seeking signal" screen would make this operate smoother ... and being able to seek and tune OTA channels without an EPG would complete the feature.


----------

